# recipient does not get my email when my signature is on it



## sebana (Sep 30, 2009)

About a week ago, I realized that some of my emails were being received and some were not being recieved. I figured out that the emails that contained my email signature, were not getting to the recipient. When my email signature was on the email or even when any of the information from my signature (phone #, address, email address) is in the body of the email, it does not go through. It appears in my "sent" email, as if it went through normally. I have Windows xp and use outlook 2003. I am desperate for some help!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Some over-aggressive SPAM filters will block email that contains HMTL, which signatures are. If your recipients have an IT department ask to be added to their whitelist.


----------

